# Ayuda para instalar wine [resuelto]

## adcdam

Hola con emerge wine me sale esto

```
 IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-1.8.5-r4  USE="-debug -minimal -static-libs {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/eject-0

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.163  USE="static-libs*"

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2  USE="jpeg" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/parted-3.2  USE="debug nls readline -device-mapper (-selinux) -static-libs"

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/prelink-20130503  USE="(-selinux)"

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.113  USE="gtk nls pam -examples -introspection -jit -kde (-selinux) -systemd {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105-r1

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6  USE="acl pam policykit -debug -doc (-selinux) -systemd-units {-test}"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19-r1  USE="-static-libs"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgudev-230  USE="-debug -introspection -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libgudev-230  USE="-introspection -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.6  USE="gptfdisk -cryptsetup -debug -introspection (-selinux) -systemd"

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/wine-1.7.51  USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko jpeg lcms mono mp3 ncurses nls opengl perl png prelink realtime run-exes ssl threads truetype udisks v4l xcomposite xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -ldap -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -pipelight -pulseaudio -s3tc -samba -scanner (-selinux) -staging {-test} -vaapi -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="es -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_US -eo -fa -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/eudev[gudev(-)] ("sys-fs/eudev[gudev(-)]" is blocking dev-libs/libgudev-230)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-libs/libgudev-230::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libgudev:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,introspection?,static-libs?] (dev-libs/libgudev:0/0[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libgudev-230::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/eudev-1.5.3-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3 required by (virtual/udev-215::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-),static-libs] required by (virtual/libudev-215::gentoo, installed)

    sys-fs/eudev required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.or...?full=1#blocked

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-devel/prelink-20130503

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.7.51[prelink]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/elfutils-0.163 static-libs

# required by sys-auth/polkit-0.113[-systemd]

# required by gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105-r1

=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6 policykit

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.
```

No uso ni systemd, ni polkit, ni gnome, 

Como debería configurar las flags en /etc/portage/package.use o debería configurarlas en otro lado me refiero a las que menciona en este enlace https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wine

saludos!!!Last edited by adcdam on Wed Nov 11, 2015 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> sys-fs/eudev-1.5.3-r2::gentoo, installed

 Tienes una versión de eudev antigua. Ya no está en el arbol oficial de Portage. Actualízala antes de seguir adelante.

```
(root)# emerge --sync

(root)# emerge -v1 eudev
```

----------

## adcdam

Hola instale eudev nuevamente fui a /etc/portage/package.use y le agregue sys-fs/eudev -gudev

Despues hice emerge wine -D -N y salio esto

```
* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.0.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="(python3_5%*)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/re2c-0.14.3 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/readline-6.3_p8-r2  USE="-utils%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.24 [8.23] USE="-multicall%" 

[ebuild  rR    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r2 

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/icu-55.1 [55.1-r1001]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.65 [2.4.61] VIDEO_CARDS="-amdgpu%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.3-r5 [1.6.3-r1] USE="threads%* -doc%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.45.0 [7.43.0] CURL_SSL="-libressl%" 

[ebuild     UD ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.11.1-r2 [2.11.94]

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r1 [2.9.2-r1001] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -python3_4% -python3_5%" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/ninja-1.6.0  USE="-doc -emacs {-test} -vim-syntax -zsh-completion" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/packaging-15.3-r2 [15.2] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -pypy% -pypy3% -python3_4% -python3_5%" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-1.8.5-r4  USE="-debug -minimal -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r4 [1.1.28-r1002] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools-18.4 [17.1.1-r1000] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -pypy% -pypy3% -python3_4% -python3_5%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/certifi-2015.9.6.2 [14.05.14-r1000] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -pypy% -pypy3% -python3_4% -python3_5%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.6 [2.9.4-r1000] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/eject-0 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/udev-215  USE="-systemd%" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19-r1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.164 [0.163] USE="static-libs*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2  USE="jpeg" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/parted-3.2-r1  USE="debug nls readline -device-mapper (-selinux) -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/prelink-20130503  USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.8-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.16.0 [2.14.1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgudev-230  USE="-debug -introspection -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libgudev-230  USE="-introspection -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-2.0.4 [2.0.3] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.113  USE="gtk nls pam -examples -introspection -jit -kde (-selinux) -systemd {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6  USE="acl pam policykit -debug -doc (-selinux) -systemd-units {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.6  USE="gptfdisk -cryptsetup -debug -introspection (-selinux) -systemd" 

[ebuild  r  U  ] sys-devel/llvm-3.7.0-r2 [3.6.2] USE="-lldb%" 

[ebuild  r  U  ] media-libs/mesa-11.0.4 [10.5.2]

[blocks b      ] >=sys-devel/llvm-3.7 (">=sys-devel/llvm-3.7" is blocking media-libs/mesa-10.5.2)

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.41 [0.9.35] USE="-fontconfig%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/wine-1.7.51  USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko jpeg lcms mono mp3 ncurses nls opengl perl png prelink realtime run-exes ssl threads truetype udisks v4l xcomposite xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -ldap -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -pipelight -pulseaudio -s3tc -samba -scanner (-selinux) -staging {-test} -vaapi -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="es -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_US -eo -fa -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-devel/prelink-20130503

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.7.51[prelink]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/elfutils-0.164 static-libs

# required by sys-auth/polkit-0.113[-systemd]

# required by sys-fs/udisks-2.1.6

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.7.51[udisks]

# required by wine (argument)

=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6 policykit

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

tengo que enmascarar paquetes? jamas hice eso y no se como se hace,

saludos!!

----------

## quilosaq

No dice que enmascares ningún paquete sino que configures un par de paquetes con valores concretos de USE. Sólo tienes que añadir este par de líneas a /etc/portage/package.use:

```
dev-libs/elfutils static-libs

sys-auth/consolekit policykit 
```

----------

## adcdam

No tengo ni consolekit ni policykit instalados se necesitan para instalar wine?

----------

## adcdam

finalmente lo instalo a wine, instalo polkit y udisk2 entre otros paquetes, mi pregunta es son estos 2 paquetes absolutamente necesarios?

----------

## natrix

Alguien notó que consolekit 0.4.6 no utiliza policykit? A mi no me aparece la USE

```
equery u =sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6
```

Acdcam, veo que estas usando wine-1.7.51, esta versión todavía no está en la rama estable de portage y es normal que aparezca este tipo de problemas. Yo abandoné las versiones a prueba de wine porque a cada actualización me aparecía algún conflicto, me pasé a Playonlinux y deje de renegar con los .exe

La rama de wine en portage debe ser una de las pocas en las que no se han sumado versiones estables, sigue teniendo la vieja 1.6.2 y la verdad que no se porque.

Suerte!

Pablo

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Alguien notó que consolekit 0.4.6 no utiliza policykit? A mi no me aparece la USE

 A mí si me aparece.

----------

## natrix

WTH??   :Shocked: 

```
# equery u =sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6:

 U I

 + + acl           : Add support for Access Control Lists

 - - debug         : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

                     https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

 - - doc           : Add extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 + + pam           : Add support for PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - systemd-units : Install systemd unit files to replace the modern functionality of logind in sys-apps/systemd. Not recommended.

 - - test          : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so

                     don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore
```

----------

## quilosaq

Posiblemente no te aparece porque la enmascaran los archivos de tu perfil. Seguramente usas una variedad con systemd.

----------

## natrix

No lo había pensado.

Si, es cierto, uso systemd 218 y el perfil es para KDE-systemd.

Gracias!

----------

## quilosaq

Si quieres hacer una prueba sencilla cámbiate por un momento a un perfil sin systemd (por ejemplo el 1) y ejecuta el comando equery anterior. Verás como entonces puedes ver la use. No olvides volver a apuntar a tu perfil habitual.

----------

## natrix

Efectivamente!

Cambié al primer perfil y ahora aparece la USE escondida.

Siempre se aprende algo nuevo en el foro   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Gracias quilosaq

----------

